# Anyone else been pregnant with a newly diagnosed toddler?



## Type 1 toddler (Feb 19, 2019)

I know I've asked this so many times (or have I?) I feel like I'm in such a wierd situation could do with some stories or words of hope ? Have u known anyone in a similar situation being pregnant with a recent diagnosed child how the hell does it work??? Does it work or does the mother eventually go insane and get sent down for a nutcase? I am losing my mind over everything rn


----------



## trophywench (Feb 19, 2019)

Well my mum didn't have a T1 toddler, but she did have a toddler whilst nursing her dying mother at home and heavily pregnant with me - lots of people have lots of different problems.  Strikes me you could do with a local social circle - are there no 'Mother and toddler' or 'Playgroup' arrangements anywhere near you - church halls or wherever?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 20, 2019)

Type 1 toddler said:


> I know I've asked this so many times (or have I?) I feel like I'm in such a wierd situation could do with some stories or words of hope ? Have u known anyone in a similar situation being pregnant with a recent diagnosed child how the hell does it work??? Does it work or does the mother eventually go insane and get sent down for a nutcase? I am losing my mind over everything rn


My Mum was 6 months pregnant with my baby brother when I was diagnosed 54 years ago. Mum turns 83 this year. You will survive just take one day at a time and good luck with your pregnancy.


----------



## NannyFacetime (Feb 21, 2019)

My daughter is in a similar situation. She is beside herself atm but we are all doing our best to support her. 
We have taken a lot of support from this group so keep talking and read some of the posts on here for reassurance x


----------



## Type 1 toddler (Feb 25, 2019)

trophywench said:


> Well my mum didn't have a T1 toddler, but she did have a toddler whilst nursing her dying mother at home and heavily pregnant with me - lots of people have lots of different problems.  Strikes me you could do with a local social circle - are there no 'Mother and toddler' or 'Playgroup' arrangements anywhere near you - church halls or wherever?


I'm so heavily pregnant I can't even leave my flat without any assistance I'm stuck indoors with a a 3 year old and a huge belly and a partner who is very grumpy and don't see the struggle..


----------



## Type 1 toddler (Feb 25, 2019)

NannyFacetime said:


> My daughter is in a similar situation. She is beside herself atm but we are all doing our best to support her.
> We have taken a lot of support from this group so keep talking and read some of the posts on here for reassurance x


How far along is ur daughter? She's lucky to have ur support  how is she coping i know it's horrid to move about and run after a child with type 1 when ur so far gone..hope she has plenty of help x


----------



## NannyFacetime (Feb 25, 2019)

Type 1 toddler said:


> How far along is ur daughter? She's lucky to have ur support  how is she coping i know it's horrid to move about and run after a child with type 1 when ur so far gone..hope she has plenty of help x


She’s 37 weeks so not long to go. I do hope you get some support xx


----------

